# Matching wall texture



## Modnar (Jul 7, 2021)

I have a Florida house built in the 70’s and I can’t figure out how to match the wall texture. It’s different than the normal orange peel and knock down texture that I’m used to seeing. Can anyone tell me how to match this?


----------



## picks drywall (Apr 13, 2021)

looks like mud thinned down and rolled on to me. get some scrap rock and try to match.


----------

